# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  latmatic.lv diskriminācija?

## Vikings

Līdz manām ausīm [drīzāk acīm] tikko nonāca info, ka no elfa.lv foruma ir tikušas dzēstas diskusijas [vai konkrēti posti laboti/dzēsti] par http://www.latmatic.lv. Jautājums adminiem - vai tā ir patiesība? Ja jā tad kā tas pamatojams?
Ja jau tā cīnaties ar "konkurējošā" foruma popularitāti tad kādēļ momentā netiek dzēsti komentāri [un permbanoti vainīgie] kuros ir norādes uz http://www.argus.lv, http://www.salvats.lv, http://www.digikey.com, latgalite.lv un citiem konkurējošajiem veikaliem/piegādātājiem?

----------


## Vinchi

Ir tāda lieta jo neviens pat neapjautājās vai tas būtu ok pareklamēt šeit līdzīga satura forumu.

Nav arī labi vienkārši mēģināt pagrābt savam forumam lietotājus no cita foruma, jo lai šo forumu izveidotu bija nepieciešama diezgan ilgstoša reklāma.

Šaubos vai citu forumu admini priecājās ka viņu forumos reklamē citus forumus. Nav šeit praktiski nekāda cenzūra bet bet reklamēt līdzīgu forumu šeit man šķiet neētiski.

----------


## Vikings

Kādam tas tika paziņots/norādīts?
Kādēļ tad netiek cenzēti Elfai konkurējošie uzņēmumi?
Pie tam forums ir stipri tendēts uz CNC darbagaldiem, elektronika ir tikai daļa, tā kā konkurence ir stipri diskutējama...

----------


## Vinchi

Šis ir forums bet ne veikals tādēļ elektronikas veikali netiek pārāk cenzēti. 
Un nosauktie konkurējošie uņēmumi paši nepostē šeit "nāciet ieprikties pie mums", bet gan lietotāji mēdz par viņiem izteikt savu viedokli un pieredzi.
Starp citu Argus ir ELFA produktu izplatītājs.

Šeit forumā arī ir sadaļa "CNC vadība / mehānika" tā ka tas ir uzskatāms par konkurējošu forumu.

Man nešķiet pārāk gudri mazajā latvijā sataisīt daudz līdzīgu forumu un beigu beigās ne vienā ne otrā nebūs kaut citk normāls cilvēku daudzums.
Tipiska parādība pie mums Latvijā ir kopēt web projektus!

Kā arī nēsmu pārliecināts vai latmatic forums pastāvēs pēc 5gadiem vai adminiem nebūs apnikusi tā foruma padarīšana.

----------


## Vikings

Hmm, tipiski Latvijai ir arī kasīties par nenozīmīgām lietām.
Katrā ziņā nedaudz zinot lietotāju GuntisK man ir smagas šaubas, ka projekts tiks pamests novārtā. Pie tam - cik sen Guntis radija http://www.latmatic.lv sākuma versiju ar skaidri definētu mērķi un cik sen šajā [Elfas] forumā parādijās CNC sadaļa? Hmm, tas cik atceros bija aptuveni vienā laikā. Njā, ka tik nesanāk, ka http://www.latmatic.lv parādijās pirmais. Jāpainteresējas.
Bet nu skaidrs. Savā ziņā biš man aplauziens par šī foruma administratoriem.

----------


## Texx

Piekrītu Vinchi. No tā visi tikai iegūst, ka ir viens spēcīgs un populārs forums, nevis visādi sīki entuziastu forumi ar 3 lietotājiem katrā. Elektronika nav tas populārākais forumu temats un tādēļ mums jāturas kopā.  ::

----------


## deivs001

Daudz kur Vinchi ir pareizs, bet neuzskatu, ka šis ir diezko paties apgalvojums, ka elektronikas jomā būtu jūra ar maziem un nepopulāriem forumiem, kur lieta grozās ap elektroniku.


> Man nešķiet pārāk gudri mazajā latvijā sataisīt daudz līdzīgu forumu un beigu beigās ne vienā ne otrā nebūs kaut citk normāls cilvēku daudzums.


  Tādēļ klaju cenzēšanu neatbalstu. Ja ir teksts: "Nāciet pie mums uz http://www.***.lv", tad saprotams, ka vajadz nahrezinēt tādu postu, bet ja tiek norādīts, ka lūk šeit ir kāda diskusija, kas atrisina jautajumu kādam atbilžu meklētājām, tad neuzskatu, ka ir ļoti liela atšķirība vai tā tiek atrasta šeit vai, piemēram, latmatic.lv vai kādā ārzemju forumā.
Varbūt, ka noder arī šāda konkurence, jo lietotājiem ir iespēja izvēlēties, kur griezties pēc atbildēm. Bet ja kādā jomā ir monopols, tas man kā patērētājam nav patīkami.
Tas arī īsumā viss, ko domāju par šo tēmu. 

Vienmēr jau var sadarboties!

----------


## Vinchi

Protam ka tādā kontekstā kā deivs001 rakstījā arī netiek banotas adrese.

Jo ja pameklējam latmatic šeit forumā tad varam atrast




> To Mosfet: tas draiveris nebija FULLSTEP modē, linku diemžēl nevaru vairs atrast.Var jau būt ka tas tik tāds fufelis, kas viņu zina...  Es i pats šaubos, vai FULLSTEP režīmā var būt kas puslīdz normāls. Turklāt uz tādām frekvencēm....  Nesen pats mēģināju iedarbināt soļu motoru fullstepā pie 2Khz-pīkst un viss.  
> Adrese bija: http://latmatic.id.lv/ . 
> Offtop: drīzumā sākšu lodēt kopā L297+L298 bipolārā soļu motora draiveri,, kā tu ieteici.


 Vienkārši no manas puses gribētos lai latmatic iegulda pūles norālai foruma reklamēšanai, piemēram ar banneru apmaiņu, topos utt.
Nevis vienkārši ir atvērts jauns forums nāciet šeit. Kopš pēdējo reizi ielūkojos latmatic neredzu ka būtu diži pieaudzis lietotāju skaits. Tā ka neizskatās ka reklamēšanas ziņā diži kaut kas notiktos.

Nav jau tā ka būtu monopols elektronikas forumu ziņā ir taču vēl www.eoz.lv kuru pats pa laikam apskatos.

----------


## GuntisK

Cmon vīri! Neviens netiek ar varu rauts uz Latmatic.lv . Mans mērķis nav aizvilināt no ELFAs forumiešus. Es vienkārši vēlos sapulcināt vienā vietā tos cilvēkus kam patiešām ir interese par cnc. Kāpēc uzreiz jādomā tas ļaunākais vai sazin vēl kas? Ja vien ELFAs puse vēlas varam izvietot arī par viņiem informāciju kādu baneri vai tml. Es ar Latmatic forumu naudu nepelnu, tas ir vienkārši mans un drauga projekts. Reklamēšana arī nav īpaši viegla lieta. Kas attiecas uz lietotāju skaitu, tad jāsaka, ka tur pie vainas ir gan reklamēšana gan arī pats fakts, ka saits uz laiku bija slēgts, jo tika nomainīts domēns iepriekšējā www.latmatic.id.lv vietā. Jādzīvo draudzīgi, ko arī vēlos no Jums sagaidīt!

----------


## Vinchi

Principā man nav nekādu pretenzinu ne pret Gunti ne pret viņa forumu. Vienkārši šajā gadījumā varbūt reklāmas veids bija izvēlēts nepareizs.

Varu piemēram ieteikt reklamēt savu forumu paraksta vietā tā kā to dara deivs001!

Un ja pēc laika latmatic pierādīs ka ir stabils forums ar savu novirzienu droši vien ka atradīsim veidu kā sadarboties.

----------


## GuntisK

Noteikti Vinchi! 
Piedošanu par ne pārāk smuko izdarību no manas puses saistībā ar Latmatic reklamēšanu šeit. Kā jau teicu- būsim iecietīgi vins pret otru!  ::

----------


## dsb

Shoreiz suudziiba ir par latmatic. Kaadu laiku atpakalj iegaadaajos usbasp programmatoru. Paaris reizes palietoju, biju apmierinaats. Tagad atkal ir vajadziiba peec taa un kaa juus domaajat? - nav pieejama vairs pilniigi nekaada informaacija razhotaaja maajaslapaa! Ne es zinu ko kursh sleedzis vairs noziimee, ne kaada firmware bija jaalieto, ne ko taas diodes noziimee. Peec absoluuta fischl.de klona arii tas neizskataas. Skatos ka arii nopeerkams tas laikam vairs nav. Var jau paartaisiit savu maajaslapu, nerazhot vairs neko, bet atstaat userus bez tehniskaas dokumentaacijas, kas tikai un vieniigi bija pieejama web'aa ir maigi sakot nekorekti.

----------


## JDat

Ja kāds kaut ko uztaisa, tad viņa pienākums ir līdz mūza galam supportēt to iekārtu, pat pēc savas nāves(bankrota). Pārzīmē shēmu ieliec te, tad satīsies tālāk. Saskaņā ar šo: http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/ Tie ir stabilitroni nevis diodes. Ir dzirdēts ka latmatic programmatoram uz PCb bija jkut kādas kļūdas. Ja globāli paskatās kur fiška no tā USBasp, it sevišķi ja nopērk bez firmware. Tagad moderni arduino lietot, arī kā programmatoru. Pirms vietējo bāleliņu PDBduino pirkšanas čalim godīgi aprasīju shēmu. Atsūtīja. Paskatījos shēmu, pakasīju bumbieri un nopirku. Zinu ko pērku, kā strādā. attiecīgi, ja vajag varu salabot. A te. Ai neko nesaportu, pārdev'jea pienākums pēc garantijas nodrošināt servisu štruntiņam kas maksā kapeikas, jo latvijā eksistē pircēju tiesības, redziet. Nedot dievs kāds kaut ko uzražos, būs vergs pircējam līdz mūža galam. Tāpēc laikam pie mums neko neražo vietējam tirgum.

----------


## dsb

Tikshu jau taapat galaa, tikai jaateeree laiks nevietaa. Ja taada lapa vispaar neeksisteetu, es neko neteiktu, bet ir un tur kaut kaads murgs par cnc vaarpstas izveidi, kaapeec nevareeja atstaat tos failus, kaut caur googli samekleejamus? Arduino shad tad lietoju, un zinu par programmatoru, bet taa dariit man nepatiik, prieksh taa ir savs dzelzis kam tas ir domaats. Shajaa gadiijumaa man nebija nekaadas intereses iedziljinaaties kodaa un shii dzelziisha uzbuuvee.

----------


## JDat

Nez kapēc man tas USBasp asociējas par šausmīgu lētuci un problēmām lietošanā, bet varbūt kļūdos... Ja negribās čakarēties tad jāpaņem normāla manta.

----------


## dsb

Leets ir, straadaa labi, programmatuura arii man patiik, bet jaalieto uzmaniigi...vismaz taads kaads tas ir - bez upgreidiem.
Iespeejams vareetu uz ko advanceetaaku paariet - vari ieteikt ko sakariigu?

----------


## JDat

Man savulaik arī nostrādāja santīmčakarējāta sindrom. Uzlodēju STK500. Nu nekas strādā. Klāt uz tās pašas plates arī PIC programmators. Sen neesmu lietojis. Iedevu vienam paziņam. šamais tecia ka neiet. Čakars tik un tā. Globāli ņemot ikdienā neizmantoju. Ja nu vienīgi kādam iedzīt Arduino bootloaderi vajag. Kas slikts Arduino kā ISP programmatoram? Nesmu lietojis, bet... Uzlodēt kabelīti un cepināt. Ne? PICiem bija PIckit2 vai tml. Ja vajadzēs PICiem progammieri, tad tādu ņemšu. AVR? Nezinu nekad neesmu meklējis. STK200? STK500 vai tml. Manuprāt jāievērš uzmanība tam faktam lai nav USB bitbang. Itkā strādā un tajā pat laikā nestrādā. Pietiks man ūdeni liet. Jāpaskatās Atmel web lapā, ko šie piedāvā.

----------


## ezis666

es lietoju usbasp dzelžus, tikai izmests viss liekais, un Šo firmwari, atmel studio atpazīst kā AVRISP Mk2
Edit: nav kur firmvari piebāzt :: 
kam vajag, varu uz mailu izsūtīt

----------

